# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  UPDATED List of Liberty Candidates and Upcoming Elections

## sovereignjanice

Every now and then I try to put out a list of liberty candidates that I suggest Paul supporters research and if they fit your personal criteria of "liberty candidate" then please vote for them.

The rEVOLution didn't stop in '08 and will continue past '12, but the only way to do that is to keep electing pro-liberty people to office. It's not just about the RNC. It's about changing the playing field.

Below are my suggestions. They are gathered from different sources and some may not fit everyone's particular definition of "Liberty Candidate" so please do your own research and follow your conscience. If there is anyone I should add to the list, please leave a comment (name, district and when to vote for them would help). Re-tweet, thumbs up and share this anyway you can. This is an ongoing project, and I try to keep this up-to-date, but please point out errors if you spot any.

If we don't make an effort then we are no better than the rest of the sheeple.

Upcoming elections:

*Georgia 7/31/12*
Vote For:
[] Martin L Hawley State Rep Dist. 46
[] Charles A. Gregory State Rep Dist. 34
[] Carter Kessler State Rep. Dist. 118
[] Nick Johnson House Rep Dist 45
[] Paul C. Broun Rep Dist 10 (93% Constitutional voting record)
[] Greg Pallen House Rep Dist 4
[] Robert J. McClure House Rep Dist 97
[] Kristopher Moutray House Rep Dist 161
[] Jonathan Smith House Rep Dist 154
[] David Hancock House Rep Dist 7

*Texas: 7/31/12*
Vote For:
[] Dale Brueggemann House Rep Dist 15
[] Jessica Bradshaw House Rep Dist 34
[] Steve Stockman House Rep Dist 36 (Sponsored Federal bill Megan's Law which Texas has tried to nullify (Ron Paul voted against it also) under state's rights because 95% of the funding goes to 5% of the problem, but he's good in most everything else)
[] Wes Riddle House Rep Dist 25
[] Ted Cruz Senate
[] Paul Perry Ellis County Commissioner (Vote “YES” on all Primary Propositions)
[] Christi Craddick Railroad Commission Place 1
[] John Devine Supreme Court Place 4
[] _____ Miller Board of Education Dist 12
[] Jeff Leach House Rep Dist 67
[] Randy Weber House Rep 14 (Ron's old seat, Ron Paul endorsed but may not be as good as Zach Grady on the Nov 6th ballot)

*Tennessee: 8/2/12*
Vote For:
[] Thom Gray House Rep Dist 4
[] Tonya Miller House Rep Dist 53
[] Daniel Lewis House Rep. Dist 52
[] Shaun Crowell Senate (Independent)
[] Zach Poskevich Senate (Republican)
[] Adrian Eddleman Senate (Republican)
[] Weston Wamp House Rep Dist 3
[] Susan Lynn House Rep Dist 57
[] John J. Duncan, Jr House Rep Dist 2
[] Ryan Harring House Rep Dist 48

*Michigan: 8/7/12*
Vote For:
[] Ray Kirkus Berrien County Commissioner Dist. 9
[] Kerry L. Bentivolio House Rep. CD 11
[] Tom Wassa House Rep Dist 5
[] Randall Easterling Blackman Twp Delegate
[] Donald Biddinger Blackman Twp Delegate
[] Jack Hoogendyk House Rep Dist 6
[] Scotty Boman Senate
[] Amanda Van Essen House Rep Dist 88
[] Jim Hafeman House Rep Dist 109
[] Andy Sebolt Oceana County Commissioner
[] Clark Durant Senate

*Missouri: 8/7/12*
Vote For:
[] Cynthia L. Davis Lieutenant Governor (Constitution Party)
[] Mike Carter Lieutenant Governor (Republican)
[] Robyn Hamlin House Rep. Dist. 1
[] Jason Greene House Rep. Dist 5
[] Tyler Holyfield House Rep Dist 70 (against Eugene Dokes)
[] Bob Parker House Rep Dist 8
[] Mike Moon House Rep Dist 7
[] Todd Akin Senate (90% Constitutional voting record, but some have complained about him)
[] John Brunner Senate (More Paul people say they favor Brunner over Akin)
[] Bill Randles Governor
[] Dwon LittleJohn Jackson County Sheriff (Democrat)
[] Paul Curtman House Rep Dist 105
[] Kyle Albert House Rep Dist 106

*Washington State: 8/7/12*
Vote For:
[] Sam Wilson State House Rep. Dist. 38
[] Richard Sanders state supreme court position 9
[] David “IKE” Eichner House Rep Dist 6
[] Eli Olson House Rep. Dist. 2
[] John Koster House Rep Dist 1

*Hawaii: 8/11/12*
Vote For:
[] Simon Russell House Rep. Dist. 13
[] John Carroll Senate
[] Matt DiGeronimo House Rep Dist 2

*Wisconsin: 8/14/12*
Vote For:
[] Brandi Lefeber State Rep. Dist. 3
[] Scott Noble Senate Dist. 24
[] Eric Hovde Senate (Some say Neumann instead. Do your own research)
[] Mark Neumann Senate (Some say Hovde instead. Do your own research)
[] Lauren Stephens House Rep Dist 6

*Connecticut: 8/14/12*
Vote for:
[] Dan Reale House Rep Dist 2
[] Brian K. Hill Senate (some dispute over this choice)

*Minnesota: 8/14/12*
[] Kurt Bills Senate
[] David Gerson House Rep Dist 2
[] Rick Karschnia House Rep Dist 65
[] Cindy Pugh House Rep Dist 33B
[] David Osmek Senate Dist 33

*Florida: 8/14/12* (Some candidates may only be on the Nov 6th ballot)
Vote For:
[] Don Stephenson Pasco County School Board Dist. 2
[] Dan Tucker State Committeeman Pinellas County
[] Dan Stojadinovic Senate
[] Calen Fretts House Rep Dist 1
[] Darren Ayres House Rep Dist 13
[] Strother Hammond House Rep Dist 37
[] Steve Simon - Pasco County State Committeeman
[] Paul Fosse - Hillsborough County State Committeeman
[] Susanne "Lea" Rashka - Hillsborough County State Committeewoman
[] John C. Stevens Republican State Committeeman for St. Johns County
[] Bruce Ray Riggs House Rep Dist 5
[] Cornelius McGillicuddy IV (Connie Mack) House Rep Dist 14
[] John Korsak Senate Dist (not sure if 17 or 18)
[] Jeremy Bosso House Rep Dist 2
[] John Lindsey House Rep Dist 41
[] Joe Wicker House Rep Dist 59
[] Daryle Hamel House Rep Dist 68
[] David P. Bolduc House Rep Dist 106 (Republican)
[] Jason Patrick Sager Hernando County Commissioner Dist 3
[] Michael Angelo Gordon Hernando County School Board
[] Sharon Calvert Hillsborough County Commissioner Dist 2
[] Christian Meister Lee County Sheriff
[] Bill Waldron Manatee County Sheriff
[] Bernie DeCastro Marion County Sheriff
[] Roberta Cutting Pasco County Clerk of the Court
[] Everett Rice Pinellas County Sheriff
[] Alan Burton Volusia County Committeeman
[] Renyel Rivero State Committeeman Miami-Dade County
[] Elizabeth Romney-Robayna State Committeewoman Miami-Dade County (don't be fooled by the name)

*Wyoming: 8/21/12*
Vote for:
[] Emmett Mavy Senate

*Oklahoma: 8/28/12*
Vote for:
[] Nathan Dahm Senate Dist 33 (Fish Sister Seal of Approval)

*Arizona: 8/28/12*
Vote for:
[] Travis Grantham House Rep Dist 9
[] David Schweikert House Rep Dist 5 (voted nay on NDAA, faces opponent that voted Aye)
[] John Lyon Senate

*New Hampshire: 9/11/12*
Vote For:
[] Frank W. Szabo Sheriff of Hillsborough County
[] Dennis Lamare House Rep. Dist. 2
[] Jenn Coffey House Rep. Merrimack 1
[] Norman Tregenza House Rep Carroll 7
[] Josh Youseff Senate Dist 7
[] Bradley Jardis Coös County Sheriff
[] Susan DeLemus House Rep Strafford 1
[] Tammy Simmons House Rep Hillsborough 17
[] Dan McGuire House Rep Merrimack 21
[] Jonathan Maltz House Rep Hillsborough 27
[] George Lambert House Rep Hillsborough 44
[] Laura Jones House Rep Strafford 24
[] Brian Seaworth House Rep Merrimack 20
[] Kyle Tasker House Rep Rockingham 1
[] Ann Cartwright House Rep Cheshire 2
[] Donna Mauro House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Keith Murphy House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] Mark Warden House Rep Hillsborough 39
[] Paul Mirski House Rep Grafton 10
[] Timothy Comerford House Rep Rockingham 33
[] Andy Sanborn Senate Dist 9

*Rhode Island: 9/11/12*
Vote for:
[] Barry Hinckley Senate

***NOVEMBER 6TH GENERAL ELECTION:***
[] Ron Paul
*Arkansas
Arizona*
*California:*
[] Joseph McCray, Sr. House Rep Dist 6
[] Virginia Fuller House Rep Dist 11
[] John Dennis House Rep Dist 12
[] Gary G. Miller House Rep Dist 42
[] Tom McClintock House Rep Dist 4 (93% Constitutional voting Record)
[] Dan Roberts House Rep (I think) Dist 2 (I'm sure)
[] John Inks for Mountain View City Council
[] Johnny Khamis for San Jose City Council Dist 10
[] Larry Beaman for State Senate District 17
[] David Miller House Rep Dist 32
[] Al Phillips Assembly Dist 16
[] Jeff Gorell Assembly Dist 44
[] Chris Kolski Assembly Dist 45
[] Jose Aguilar Assembly Dist 53
[] Chris Norby Assembly Dist 65
[] Phil Paule Assembly Dist 67
[] Allan Mansoor Assembly Dist 74
[] Sherry Hodges Assembly Dist 76
[] Dana Rohrabacher House Rep 46
[] Jack Guerrero Assembly Dist 63
[] George Turnboo El Dorado County Board of Super Dist 2
[] Gary Arnold Santa Cruz County Board of Super Dist 1
[] Daniel Becket Santa Cruz County Board of Super Dist 2
[] Harry Walsh Ventura County Superior Court Judge Office #4
*Colorado:*
[] Tisha Casida House Rep Dist 3 (Independent)
[] Jon Fye House Rep Dist 53
[] Ellyn Hilliard House Rep Dist 11
[] Matthew Hess Douglas County Commissioner
[] David Justice House Rep Dist 61
[] Adam Ochs House Rep Dist 13
[] Brian Vande Krol House Rep Dist 35
[] Justin Everett House Rep Dist 22
*Florida:*
[] Karl Dickey Senate Dist 30
[] Peter Daniel Richter House Rep Dist 106 (Libertarian)
[] Jonathan Loesche House Rep Dist 14
*Georgia:*
[] Jonathan Smith House Rep Dist 154
*Idaho:*
[] Monty J. Pearce House Rep. Dist. 9
[] Lenore Barrett House Rep. Dist. 35B
[] Monty Pearce Senate Dist. 9
[] Pete Nielsen House Rep. Dist. 22B
[] Phil Hart House Rep. Dist. 3B
[] Shirley McKague Senate Dist. 20
[] Vito Barbieri House Rep. Dist. 3A
[] Raul Labrador House Rep Dist 1 (93% Constitutional voting record, but also known as a rank & file Republican)
[] Rob Oates House Rep Dist 1 (Libertarian)
*Illinois:*
[] Richard L. Grabowski House Rep Dist 3
[] Doug Marks Senate Dist 33
[] Chad Grimm House Rep Dist 92
[] Richard Clark House Rep Dist 68
[] John Bambenek Senate Dist 52
[] Michael Carbone Lake County Board Dist 16
[] Tom Morrison House Rep Dist 54
[] Dan Duffy Senate Dist 26
[] Julie Fox Kane County Comptroller
[] Bob Shelstrom Senate Dist 18
[] Carl Segvich Commissioner of the Metropolitan Water Reclamation District of Greater Chicago Cook County 11th Ward
*Indiana*
[] Justin Stevens House Rep Dist 66
[] Andrew Horning Senate
[] Richard Mourdock Senate
[] James Nease House Rep Dist 100
*Iowa:*
[] Jason Schultz House Rep. Dist 55
[] Kim Pearson House Rep. Dist. 42
[] Glen Massie House Rep Dist 74
[] Steve McCoy House Rep Dist 26
[] Randi Shannon Senate Dist 34
[] Dave Edwards Senate Dist 16
[] Will Johnson Senate
[] Jake Highfill House Rep 39
[] Tom Shaw House Rep Dist 10
[] Matt DeVries House Rep Dist 37 (still yet to be determined)
[] Dan Charleston Polk County Sheriff
*Kentucky:*
[] Thomas Massie House Rep Dist 4
[] Craig R. Astor House Rep Dist 2
[] Chris Hightower House Rep Dist 16
*Louisiana:*
[] Jeff Landry House Rep Dist 3 (90% Constitutional voting record)
*Maine:*
[] Aaron Libby House Rep. Dist 139
[] Beth O'Connor House Rep Dist 135
[] David Johnson House Rep Dist 20
[] Heather Sirocki House Rep Dist 128
[] Jeffery Gifford House Rep Dist 12
[] Lance Harvell House Rep Dist 89
[] Larry Dunphy House Rep 88
[] Michael McClellan House Rep 103
[] Michael Willette House Rep Dist 5
[] Paul Waterhouse House Rep Dist 98
[] R. Ryan Harmon House Rep Dist 45
[] Matthew Maloney House Rep Dist 126
[] Andrew Ian Dodge Senate
[] John Logan Jones House Rep Dist 112
[] Ryan Wheaton Senate Dist 21
[] Sam Canders House Rep Dist 15
[] Alan Pinkham House Rep Dist 51
[] Tim Lajoie House Rep Dist 74
[] Gwen Tuttle House Rep Dist 119
[] Davian Akers House Rep Dist 120
[] Anita Peavey Haskell House Rep Dist 13
[] William Guerrette House Rep Dist 79
*Maryland:*
[] Faith Loudon House Rep Dist 4
[] Roscoe Bartlett House Rep Dist 6
[] Eric Knowles House Rep Dist 3
[] Dean Ahmad Senate (Libertarian)
[] Muir Boda House Rep Dist 1
[] Leo Dymowski House Rep Dist 2
*Michigan:*
[] Justin Amash House Rep Dist. 3
[] Justin Altman Washtenaw County Prosecutor
[] Chad Dewey House Rep Dist 96
[] James Weeks II House Rep Dist 47
*Minnesota:*
[] Ben Blomgren House Rep. Dist. 66B
[] Paul Tuschy House Rep Dist 52B
[] Carlos Conway House Rep Dist 65B
[] Andrew A. Ojeda House Rep Dist 64A
[] Sondra Erickson House Dist 15A
[] Bruce Anderson Senate Dist 29
[] Joyce Peppin House Rep Dist 34A
[] Branden Petersen House Rep Dist 35
[] Mary Franson House Rep Dist 8B
[] Glenn Gruenhagen House Rep Dist 25A
[] Steve Drazkowski House Rep Dist 21B
[] Peggy Scott House Rep Dist 35B
[] Roger Chamberlain Senate Dist 38
[] Kathy Lohmer House Rep Dist 39B
[] Doug Wardlow House Rep Dist 38B
[] Ted Daley Senate Dist 51
[] Jim Newberger House Rep Dist 15B
[] Nick Zerwas House Rep Dist 30A
[] Jerry Hertaus House Rep Dist 33A
[] Mark Stefan House Rep Dist 44B
[] David FitzSimmons House Rep Dist 30B
[] Chris Fields House Rep Dist 5
[] Adam Pace House Rep Dist 28A
[] Dennis Moser House Rep Dist 2B
[] Mark Anderson House Rep Dist 9A
[] Chris Kellett House Rep Dist 10A
[] Dale Lueck House Rep Dist 10B
[] April King Senate Dist 42
[] Robert Gerhart Osseo School Board
[] Dan Vogtman Maple Grove City Council
[] Dale Helm House Rep Dist 41A
[] Mat Larson Fergus Falls City Council (MatLarson10)
*Mississippi:*
[] Danny Bedwell House Rep Dist 1
*Missouri:*
[] Paul Curtman House Rep. Dist. 105
*Montana:*
[] Dan Cox Senate
[] Tim Baldwin House Rep Dist 4 (Chuck Baldwin's son)
[] Nicholas Schwaderer House Rep Dist 14
*Nebraska:*
[] Bill Kintner Senate (Unicameral) Dist 2
[] Erica Fish Senate (Unicameral) Dist 9
*Nevada:
New Hampshire:*
[] Hardy Macia House Rep Dist 2 (Libertarian)
[] Darryl W. Perry Register of Deeds Cheshire County
*New Jersey:*
[] Michael Doherty Senate Dist. 23
[] Ken Kaplan Senate
[] John Ordille House Rep Dist 2
[] Len Flynn House Rep Dist 6
[] Patrick McKnight House Rep Dist 7
[] Mick Erickson House Rep Dist 10
[] Robert Witterschein House Rep Dist 3
*New York:*
[] Dan Halloran House Rep Dist 6
[] Rick Witt House Rep Dist 1
[] Anthony Tolda House Rep Dist 3 (Constitution Party)
[] Michael McDermott House Rep Dist 3 (Libertarian)
[] Chris Edes Senate
[] Dan Riina House Rep Dist 2
*New Mexico:*
[] Jon Barrie Senate
[] Robert Cain House Rep Dist 17
*North Dakota*
[] Nathan Toman House Rep Dist 34
[] Eric Olson Congress at large
*North Carolina:*
[] Walter Jones, Jr. House Rep. Dist. 3
[] Barbara Howe Governor
[] Brian Irving House Rep Dist 2
[] Kent Wilsey House Rep Dist 62
[] Steve Royal Treasurer
[] Richard Rivette Senate Dist 38
[] Michael Speciale House Rep Dist 3
[] John Bell House Rep Dist 10
[] Matthew Ridenhour Mecklenburg Dist 5 Comm
[] Dan Forrest Lt. Governor
[] Mike Causey Ins. Comm
[] Adam Brooks Comm Randolph County Dist 5
[] Steve Royal State Treasurer
[] Richard Rivette Senate Dist 38
[] John Bell Senate Dist 10
[] Denny King Haywood County Commissioner
*Ohio*
[] Richard Ehrbar House Rep Dist 3
[] Robert Sherwin House Rep Dist 57
[] Sean Stipe House Rep Dist 9
*Oklahoma:*
[] Charles Key Oklahoma County Clerk (Fish Sisters Seal of Approval)
[] John Sullivan House Rep Dist 1
[] R.J. Harris House Rep Dist 4
*Oregon:*
[] Art Robinson House Rep Dist 4
*Pennsylvaina*
[] John Featherman House Rep Dist 1
[] Hans F. Lessmann House Rep Dist 14
*Rhode Island:*
[] Nicholas Kettle Senate Dist. 21
*South Dakota:*
[] Dan Kaiser House Rep. Dist. 3
[] Jon Hansen House Rep. Dist. 25
[] Brian Liss House Rep. Dist. 13
[] Brock Greenfield House Rep Dist 2
[] Issac Latterell House Rep Dist 6
[] Jenna Haggar House Rep Dist 10
[] Manny Steele House Rep Dist 12
[] Stave Nelson House Rep Dist 19
[] Lance Russel House Rep Dist 30
[] Mike Verchio House Rep Dist 30
[] Don Kopp House Rep Dist 35
[] Betty Olson House Rep Dist 28b
[] Jim Stalzer House Rep Dist 11
[] Tim Begalka Senate Dist 4
[] Ernie Otten JR Senate Dist 6
[] Phil Jensen Senate Dist 33
*South Carolina:*
[] Lee Bright Senate Dist 12
[] Kevin Bryant Senate Dist 3
[] Tom Davis Senate Dist 46
[] Danny Verdin Senate Dist 9
[] Jeff Duncan House Rep Dist 3 (93% Constitutional Voting record)
[] Ryan Payne House Rep Dist 44
[] Katrina Shealy Senate Dist 23 (may or may not be on the ballot due to certification issues)
[] Deedee Vaughters Senate Dist 26
[] Donna Wood House Rep Dist 37
[] Anthony Holan House Rep Dist 19 (Constitution Party)
[] Jeremy Walters House Rep Dist 26
*Tennessee:*
[] Thom Gray House Rep Dist 4
[] Lenny Ladner House Rep Dist 7
*Texas:*
[] David Simpson House Rep. Dist. 7
[] Sterling Russell House Rep. Dist. 15 (Libertarian)
[] Ed Kless Senate Dist. 8
[] Michael Cole House Rep. Dist. 36
[] Patrick Hisel House Rep. Dist. 28 (Libertarian
[] William Hayward House Rep Dist 28 (Republican)
[] Steve Mueller House Rep. Dist 9
[] Zach Grady House Rep Dist 14 (running for Ron Paul's old seat)
[] Steve Susman House Rep Dist 22
[] Nick Tanner House Rep Dist 47
[] Mark Lawson House Rep Dist 19
[] M. Lance Donohue House Rep dist 33
[] Dan Hawkins House Rep Dist 99
[] Jon Roland Senate
[] Jonathan Stickland House Rep Dist 92
[] Jason Isaac House Rep Dist 45
[] Matt Krause House Rep Dist 93
[] Giovanni Capriglione House Rep Dist 98
[] Grant Rostig Senate Dist 21
[] Arthur M. Thomas IV House Rep Dist 121
*Utah:*
[] Kay Christofferson House Rep Dist 56
[] Brian Greene House Rep Dist 57
*Vermont:*
[] Adam B. Howard House Rep. Lamoille 4
[] Tom Burditt House Rep. Rutland 1-2
[] Robert Wagner Senate Addison District
*Virginia:*
[] Robert Kraus Alexandria City Council
*Washington:*
[] Cary Condotta House Rep Dist 12A
[] Jason Overstreet House Rep Dist 42A
[] Matthew Shea House Rep Dist 4b
[] Sam Wilson House Rep Dist 38a
*West Virginia*
[] David Moran Governor
*Wisconsin:*
[] Dan Sebring House Rep Dist 4
*Wyoming:*
[] Kendell Kroeker House Rep. Dist. 35
[] Lyle Williams Senate Dist 14
[] Lars Lone Laramie County Commissioner
--------------------
*RonPaulForums Liberty Candidate List* http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rty+candidates
--------------------
*Liberty Candidates List* http://libertycandidates.com
--------------------
*Republican Liberty Caucus List* http://www.rlc.org/candidate-endorsements-2012/
--------------------
*Liberty Candidates United List* http://libertycandidatesunited.wordpress.com/
--------------------
Do you know a candidate running for office? Have them fill out these forms to help get their name out there: 
*1* http://libertycandidates.com/liberty-questions/
*2* http://www.yaliberty.org/campaigns/recommend
*3* http://www.rlc.org/rlc-resources-links/#Surveys
*4* http://pledge.tenthamendmentcenter.c...r-legislators/
--------------------
*Don't know your district?* Just enter your zip code (if multiple representatives are given, then enter your address) here: http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/ and it will tell you who your current representative is and which congressional district you live in.
--------------------
Pro-Constitution voting record calculated at jbs.org during the 112th Congress. Example: jbs.org lists Justin Amash having a 93% Constitutional voting record, Ron Paul has 100%)
--------------------
*Thinking about running for office yourself?* http://www.amazon.com/How-Office-Lib...dp/146378144X/
--------------------
originally posted on the DailyPaul: http://www.dailypaul.com/242897/upda...rty-candidates

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Ryan Harring for state rep in Tennessee.

Gary Glenn has dropped out, and he and Rand have endorsed Clark Durant.

Rohrabacher is a U.S. rep.

Also, I don't think any Paul supporters are backing Akin.

----------


## devil21

Great work!  It's awesome seeing so many candidates that are at least friendly to our cause.

----------


## MJU1983

As a Missourian I can assure you that there is no way in hell I'd vote for Akin.  Fingers crossed for John Brunner.

----------


## devil21

> As a Missourian I can assure you that there is no way in hell I'd vote for Akin.  Fingers crossed for John Brunner.


Maybe tell us why?  I think threads like these should dissect candidate's records for vetting if you're motivated enough to post that.

----------


## sovereignjanice

> Maybe tell us why?  I think threads like these should dissect candidate's records for vetting if you're motivated enough to post that.


I tend to agree. Trust me, it's hard enough to gather all this information. It would be nice to have a bit more help to get people informed.

----------


## Drex

Good post! +rep!

----------


## georgiaboy

Toady is our primary.

Great list - I'd like to see it go all the way down to dog catcher level.  I never know which circuit court clerk to pick.

----------


## DP714

Possibly one more for Georgia:

Travis Bowden (R) running for State Senate district 9.

I don't know much about him, but he is Chairman of the RLC in GA, and is going against the incumbent, Don Balfour who is shady as hell.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Possibly one more for Georgia:
> 
> Travis Bowden (R) running for State Senate district 9.
> 
> I don't know much about him, but he is Chairman of the RLC in GA, and is going against the incumbent, Don Balfour who is shady as hell.


Also, if Chip Rogers is your state Senator vote for him. Not perfect, but challenger Brandon Beach is a Chamber of Commerce President and GA DOT board member and a real statist. Supports T-SPLOST(largest tax increase in GA history), and opposes school vouchers, a big issue here.

----------


## Zap!

Is Murdock liberty at all? Don't know much about him.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Gary Glenn has dropped out, and he and Rand have endorsed Clark Durant.


Yup and take out Boman for Senate. He runs as the LP Senate candidate in every election and there's no need for him to siphon votes away from Durant in the general. We need Stabme out bad, period.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Yup and take out Boman for Senate. He runs as the LP Senate candidate in every election and there's no need for him to siphon votes away from Durant in the general. We need Stabme out bad, period.


I don't know.  Is Durant pro-liberty?  Is he a candidate for office?  It seems to me that if someone is a candidate for office and pro-liberty, unless there are extraordinary circumstances, he or she should be on the list.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I don't know.  Is Durant pro-liberty?  Is he a candidate for office?  It seems to me that if someone is a candidate for office and pro-liberty, unless there are extraordinary circumstances, he or she should be on the list.


Rand endorsed Durant and I've seen him speak twice, he's legit. The important thing is that we need to bump the dem senator and replace her with a guy like Durant. Which is why Boman needs to drop out on this one. This is the equivalent if the KYLP ran a candidate against Rand last time, yet we're more of a swing state so not having a third party challenger helps even more.

----------


## sovereignjanice

> Toady is our primary.
> 
> Great list - I'd like to see it go all the way down to dog catcher level.  I never know which circuit court clerk to pick.


Is dog catcher still an electable position?

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

Matthew Block (http://www.BlockForMissouri.com) is also running as a Ron Paul Republican for state rep in Missouri's 140th

----------


## MJU1983

> Maybe tell us why?  I think threads like these should dissect candidate's records for vetting if you're motivated enough to post that.


I think Akin is okay as a Congressman but would scare me as a Senator.  He picks and chooses his liberty agenda based on his own brand of statism.

This is the best representation, Akin's response on Ron Paul and Barney Frank's marijuana re-legalization:




> Dear MINION:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me regarding efforts to achieve legalization of marijuana.
> 
> I oppose the legalization of marijuana for three reasons. First, legalization sends a harmful moral message that tends to legitimize drug abuse. The government should not undermine parents' efforts to raise morally discerning children by sending a strong message to teenagers about the acceptability of mind-altering substances.
> 
> Second, many people who argue for the legalization of marijuana greatly understate the physiological effects of this drug. The intoxicant in marijuana, THC, appears to have mild effects because it is fat-soluble and slow-acting. However, THC stored in fatty tissue continues to affect the brain for a long time after the "high" wears off. This is why regular pot smokers feel and appear continuously distracted and unfocused. THC can remain in the fat of a regular smoker for months after he quits. This intoxicant can cause serious and lasting harm to the brain, the hormones, the lungs, and the reproductive organs of a smoker.
> 
> Third, and most importantly, I oppose the legalization of marijuana because it is a gateway drug. While not all pot smokers go on to use harder drugs, virtually everyone who abuses cocaine or heroine begins by smoking marijuana. In the Netherlands, the liberalization of drug laws has resulted in the proliferation of harder drugs, prostitution, and violent crime as users seek greater highs and new ways to feed their habit. 
> ...


Remind Mr. Akin who took the following Oath of Office,




> I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion; and that I will well and faithfully discharge the duties of the office on which I am about to enter: So help me God.


that, as Dr. Paul points out in his book, _The Revolution: A Manifesto_, "the Constitution does not authorize the federal government simply to ban these substances..."




Other eyebrow raising issues, http://www.ontheissues.org/house/todd_akin.htm:

- Voted YES on extending the PATRIOT Act's roving wiretaps. (Feb 2011)
- Voted YES on removing need for FISA warrant for wiretapping abroad. (Aug 2007)
- Voted NO on requiring FISA warrants for wiretaps in US, but not abroad. (Mar 2008)
- Voted NO on restricting no-bid defense contracts. (Mar 2007)
- Voted YES on allowing electronic surveillance without a warrant. (Sep 2006)
- Voted YES on continuing intelligence gathering without civil oversight. (Apr 2006)
- Voted YES on emergency $78B for war in Iraq & Afghanistan. (Apr 2003)
- Set minimum spending on defense at 4% of GDP. (Dec 2007) ---- currently $15 TRILLION x 4% = $603,000,000,000 MINIMUM
- Voted YES on extending unemployment benefits from 39 weeks to 59 weeks. (Oct 2008)
- Voted YES on $167B over 10 years for farm price supports. (Oct 2001)
- Voted YES on $99 B economic stimulus: capital gains & income tax cuts. (Oct 2001)
- Voted YES on increasing fines for indecent broadcasting. (Feb 2005)
- Voted YES on banning Internet gambling by credit card. (Jun 2003)
- Voted NO on removing US armed forces from Afghanistan. (Mar 2011)
- Voted NO on investigating Bush impeachment for lying about Iraq. (Jun 2008)
- Voted YES on declaring Iraq part of War on Terror with no exit date. (Jun 2006)
- Voted YES on authorizing military force in Iraq. (Oct 2002)
- No contact & enforce sanctions on Iran until threat is gone. (May 2011)
- Boycott & sanctions against Iran for terrorism & nukes. (May 2011)

----------


## sovereignjanice

> I think Akin is okay as a Congressman but would scare me as a Senator.  He picks and chooses his liberty agenda based on his own brand of statism.
> 
> This is the best representation, Akin's response on Ron Paul and Barney Frank's marijuana re-legalization:
> 
> 
> 
> Remind Mr. Akin who took the following Oath of Office,
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this information. I hope everyone takes note!!

----------


## BSU kid

Im surprised Murdock actually has some liberty values, I always thought he was a neocon...and I live in Indiana.

----------


## shapular

Weston Wamp? Are you kidding? He'll be just like his father.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

FYI, the stickied Candidate list at the top of this forum has been updated today:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...or-US-Congress

----------


## sovereignjanice

Vote for Mat Larson Fergus Falls City Council Minnesota (MatLarson10) on November 6th

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> Weston Wamp? Are you kidding? He'll be just like his father.


Not too familiar with his father, but you don't know that.

----------


## devil21

@GeorgiaAvenger

Why does your sig link for Bentivolio point to Steve Stockman's website?

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

> @GeorgiaAvenger
> 
> Why does your sig link for Bentivolio point to Steve Stockman's website?


I guess I messed itup. Will fix.

----------


## Uriah

*Iowa:*
Remove the following:
[] Kim Pearson House Rep. Dist. 42 --- Not running for reelection-- lost bid to become National Committeewoman to RNC- won vote on first round but lost runoff
[] Randi Shannon Senate Dist 34-- Dropped out of race to become US Senator in alternative government-- Republic for the united States of America
[] Matt DeVries House Rep Dist 37 -- Lost in a special nominating convention by a 12-9 vote.

Add:
 Ryan Flood Senate Dist 34-- (TBD by nominating convention on 8/6/2012 to fill vacancy due to withdrawal of  Randi Shannon) He is the only declared candidate.

----------


## angelatc

I'm on the fence about Durant.  He's in bed with Saul Anuzis, and I don't trust him.  At least I know what Stabenow is.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> *Iowa:*
> Remove the following:
> [] Kim Pearson House Rep. Dist. 42 --- Not running for reelection-- lost bid to become National Committeewoman to RNC- won vote on first round but lost runoff
> [] Randi Shannon Senate Dist 34-- Dropped out of race to become US Senator in alternative government-- Republic for the united States of America
> [] Matt DeVries House Rep Dist 37 -- Lost in a special nominating convention by a 12-9 vote.
> 
> Add:
>  Ryan Flood Senate Dist 34-- (TBD by nominating convention on 8/6/2012 to fill vacancy due to withdrawal of  Randi Shannon) He is the only declared candidate.


Did Randi Shannon jump the shark into crazy category?  It's disappointing how our people so often take a self-induced nosedive into the obscure and irrelevancy.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

I still like the liberty star rating system and highlighting those that are endorsed by the Pauls.

Ex:  Thomas Massie (R) KY-4 - (purity: ★★★★★)

----------


## Uriah

> Did Randi Shannon jump the shark into crazy category?  It's disappointing how our people so often take a self-induced nosedive into the obscure and irrelevancy.


Unfortunately, yes. I will say she is now in a group of great liberty minded individuals. But on a scale of one to bat$#@!...  well, you guessed it.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Unfortunately, yes. I will say she is now in a group of great liberty minded individuals. But on a scale of one to bat$#@!...  well, you guessed it.


Maybe she'll come to her senses in the future.  It's important to get involved now because when Rand Paul runs in 2016 he's going to have some long coattails and our people will get elected to a lot of offices along with him I believe.  He'll rise all our profiles, especially in an early state like Iowa.  The Revolution rolls on!

----------


## sovereignjanice

Updated List for the 9/11/2012 Election:

New Hampshire: 9/11/12
[] Frank W. Szabo Sheriff of Hillsborough County
[] Dennis Lamare House Rep. Dist. 2
[] Norman Tregenza House Rep Carroll 7
[] Josh Youseff Senate Dist 7
[] Bradley Jardis Coös County Sheriff
[] Tammy Simmons House Rep Hillsborough 17
[] Jonathan Maltz House Rep Hillsborough 27
[] George Lambert House Rep Hillsborough 44
[] Kyle Tasker House Rep Rockingham 1
[] Ann Cartwright House Rep Cheshire 2
[] Donna Mauro House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Keith Murphy House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] Paul Mirski House Rep Grafton 10
[] Timothy Comerford House Rep Rockingham 33
[] Andy Sanborn Senate Dist 9
[] Richard Kahn Senate Dist 14
[] Kevin Leandro House Rep Belknap 2
[] Colette Worsman House Rep Belknap 2
[] Robert Greemore House Rep Belknap 2
[] Kenneth A. Deshaies House Rep Belknap 3
[] Robert Kingsbury House Rep Belknap 3
[] Guy Comtois House Rep Belknap 7
[] Jane	Cormier House Rep Belknap 8
[] Harry Accornero House Rep Belknap 9
[] Paul J. Askew House Rep Carroll 4
[] Harry C. Merrow House Rep Carroll 5
[] Christopher J. Ahlgren House Rep Carroll 6
[] Keith Carlsen House Rep Cheshire 6
[] Charles Moore House Rep Cheshire 9
[] Dick	Thackston House Rep Cheshire 10
[] Michael J. Walsh House Rep Cheshire 10
[] Eric Jackman House Rep Cheshire 12
[] Rick	Thackston House Rep Cheshire 15
[] Ian Freeman House Rep Cheshire 16
[] Charles H. Kurtz House Rep Coos 1
[] Laurence Rappaport House Rep Coos 1
[] Leon H. Rideout House Rep Coos 7
[] Jeffery P. Young House Rep Coos 7
[] Gregory M. Sorg House Rep Grafton 3
[] Neil F. McIver House Rep Grafton 8
[] Jeremy J.Olson House Rep Grafton 9
[] Robert Hull House Rep Grafton 9
[] Paul	Mirski House Rep Grafton 10
[] Joe Frazier House Rep Grafton 11
[] Paul Ingbretson House Rep Grafton 15
[] Charles Sova House Rep Grafton 16
[] Robert A. Fredette House Rep Hillsborough 1
[] Holly Mecheski House Rep Hillsborough 1
[] Neal M. Kurk House Rep Hillsborough 2
[] Bob	Mead House Rep Hillsborough 5
[] John A. Hikel House Rep Hillsborough 6
[] Richard Meaney House Rep Hillsborough 6
[] Kelleigh D. Murphy House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] R. Christopher Richards House Rep Hillsborough 7
[] Omer Beaudoin House Rep Hillsborough 8
[] J. Michael Ball House Rep Hillsborough 9
[] John J. Callahan House Rep Hillsborough 11
[] Shuvom Ghose House Rep Hillsborough 11
[] Larry G. Gagne House Rep Hillsborough 13
[] William Infantine House Rep Hillsborough 13
[] Steve Vaillancourt House Rep Hillsborough 15
[] Stephen Stefanik House Rep Hillsborough 16
[] Donald J. Frye House Rep Hillsborough 16
[] Tammy Simmons House Rep Hillsborough 17
[] Joshua Holmes House Rep Hillsborough 18
[] Emily Sandblade House Rep Hillsborough 18
[] Dick	Marston House Rep Hillsborough 19
[] Ralph G. Boehm House Rep Hillsborough 20
[] Jeanine Notter House Rep Hillsborough 21
[] Stephen B. Stepanek House Rep Hillsborough 22
[] Stephen Palmer House Rep Hillsborough 23
[] Robert F. Willette House Rep Hillsborough 23
[] Bruce Marcus House Rep Hillsborough 24
[] Jim	Parison House Rep Hillsborough 25
[] Kevin Avard House Rep Hillsborough 28
[] Carl W. Seidel House Rep Hillsborough 28
[] Doris Hohensee House Rep Hillsborough 30
[] David Schoneman House Rep Hillsborough 30
[] Don LeBrun House Rep Hillsborough 32
[] David Murotake House Rep Hillsborough 32
[] Greg Surbey House Rep Hillsborough 33
[] Dee Hogan House Rep Hillsborough 34
[] Jacqueline Casey House Rep Hillsborough 34
[] Lynne Ober House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Russell T. Ober House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Richard D. LeVasseur House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Jonathan Maltz House Rep Hillsborough 37
[] Frank Edelblut House Rep Hillsboroug 38
[] Mark	Warden House Rep Hillsborough 39
[] Gary	Daniels House Rep Hillsborough 40
[] Benjamin Linn House Rep Hillsborough 40
[] Laurie Sanborn House Rep Hillsborough 41
[] Kathleen Souza House Rep Hillsborough 43
[] Roy Shoults House Rep Hillsborough 43
[] Ernesto A. Pinder House Rep Hillsborough 43
[] George Lambert House Rep Hillsborough 44
[] Matthew J. Swank House Rep Hillsborough 45
[] Jenn Coffey House Rep. Merrimack 1
[] Dennis Reed House Rep Merrimack 2
[] Gregory Hill House Rep Merrimack 3
[] Steve Winter House Rep Merrimack 5
[] Susan Olsen House Rep Merrimack 7
[] Lee Shaikh House Rep Merrimack 9
[] Richard E. Kennedy House Rep Merrimack 10
[] Brian Seaworth House Rep Merrimack 20
[] Dan McGuire House Rep Merrimack 21
[] J.R.	Hoell House Rep Merrimack 23
[] Dick	Marple House Rep Merrimack 24
[] Ron Noyes House Rep Merrimack 27
[] Al Jones House Rep Merrimack 28
[] Carol McGuire House Rep Merrimack 29
[] Joe Duarte House Rep Rockingham 2
[] Kathleen M. Hoelzel House Rep Rockingham 3
[] L. Mike Kappler House Rep Rockingham 3
[] Kyle	Scofield House Rep Rockingham 3
[] Dan Dumaine House Rep Rockingham 4
[] Stella Tremblay House Rep Rockingham 4
[] Robert Introne House Rep Rockingham 5
[] Robert Fesh House Rep Rockingham 6
[] Kevin Reichard House Rep Rockingham 6
[] Donna Mauro House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Mark	Samsel House Rep Rockingham 7
[] Bianca R. Garcia House Rep Rockingham 8
[] Michael Falagan House Rep Rockingham 9
[] Daniel Itse House Rep Rockingham 10
[] Kenneth L. Weyler House Rep Rockingham 13
[] Glenn Ritter House Rep Rockingham 16
[] Joshua Davenport House Rep Rockingham 17
[] Christopher Suprock House Rep Rockingham 18
[] Joseph Korowski House Rep Rockingham 21
[] Tracy Emerick House Rep Rockingham 21
[] Will	Smith House Rep Rockingham 24
[] Kevin J. Kervick House Rep Rockingham 30
[] Robert Boyle House Rep Rockingham 31
[] Donald Gorman House Rep Rockingham 32
[] Timothy Comerford House Rep Rockingham 33
[] Marie N. Sapienza House Rep Rockingham 34
[] Bob Goodman House Rep Rockingham 36
[] Antonio Luciani House Rep Strafford 2
[] Joseph Pitre House Rep Strafford 2
[] Kurt Wuelper House Rep Strafford 3
[] Devon C. Boyd House Rep Strafford 4
[] Bruce Cory House Rep Strafford 7
[] Warren Groen House Rep Strafford 10
[] Susan DeLemus House Rep Strafford 11
[] Marga M. Coulp House Rep Strafford 15
[] Donald C. Andolina House Rep Strafford 17
[] Michael W. Weeden House Rep Strafford 17
[] Kirsten Larsen Schultz House Rep Strafford 21
[] Clifford Newton House Rep Strafford 23
[] Laura Jones House Rep Strafford 24
[] Len Turcotte House Rep Strafford 25
[] Bill	Walker House Rep Sullivan 1
[] Spec Bowers House Rep Sullivan 2
[] Thomas Howard House Rep Sullivan 9
[] Steven D. Smith House Rep Sullivan 11
[] Phyllis Woods Senate Dist 4
[] Joe Osgood Senate Dist 5
[] Cynthia Coolidge Howard Senate Dist 5
[] Sam Cataldo Senate Dist 6
[] Dick	Green Senate Dist 6
[] Ken Hawkins Senate Dist 9
[] Daniel Dwyer Senate Dist 11
[] Joseph F. Krasucki Senate Dist 13
[] Howard Pearl Senate Dist 17
[] John	Reagan Senate Dist 17
[] Phil Greazzo Senate Dist 20
[] Russell Prescott Senate Dist 23
[] Dennis Acton Senate Dist 23
[] Howard Wilson Exec Council Dist 2
[] Michael Baldasarre Exec Council Dist 3
[] Ken Blevens Exec Council Dist 4
[] Robert Burns Exec Council Dist 4
[] John Babiarz Governor
[] Albert "Max" Abramson Rockingham County Attorney
[] James Parker Hillsborough 3 County Commissioner

Rhode Island: 9/11/12
[] Barry Hinckley Senate
[] Mike Donahue House Rep Dist 1

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Looks like it came from the RLC - MN, which is run by the establishment in MN. It's an official affiliate of the MN GOP.  A lot of non-liberty people on that list.  FYI.  And a lot of good people are not on it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Looks like it came from the RLC - MN, which is run by the establishment in MN. It's an official affiliate of the MN GOP.  A lot of non-liberty people on that list.  FYI.  And a lot of good people are not on it.


She maintains her list on the Daily Paul. I believe she just posts and runs on RPF, so your input will probably not be seen by her. Good info to know though! We have a thread on State/Local candidates here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-local-offices

----------


## opal

excellent thread.. good to see so many names on those lists - and all the district locating info

----------


## Michigan11

I check into this thread alot to see what and who is who and where. You know what might be great is to develop this system of ratings into a geographic map of the United States, including all the way down to the local or just state legislature level. 

Something that motivates me, is say New Hampshire for example: They have alot of liberty state reps/state senators

Kentucky: They have a U.S. Senate seat, and soon to come a U.S. Rep seat

Michigan: They have a U.S. Rep seat and another U.S. Rep seat to come....

For example AdamT has a state rep liberty candidate he is pushing in Wisconsin....

All of these areas around the country are at different points, yet I would like to concentrate on igniting these liberty torches all over and a map might put it into perspective of our gains we are making.

I don't have the skills to do it, but I think it would be bad ass

----------


## sovereignjanice

> Looks like it came from the RLC - MN, which is run by the establishment in MN. It's an official affiliate of the MN GOP.  A lot of non-liberty people on that list.  FYI.  And a lot of good people are not on it.


Please list any people you wish me to add to this list and let us know which people you don't believe are liberty candidates. thank you

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Take down the primaries which have already occurred (ex: Kurt Bills should be in the general election section) and I'd also list Michael Baumgartner (WA - US Senate), probably our best chance for US Senate.  There's also Mark Clayton (D) and some Libertarian guy ruining any chance we have of beating the neocon running for the TN US Senate seat.

----------


## Keith and stuff

> ...any chance we have of beating the neocon running for the TN US Senate seat.


Hell no. A Democrat without party volunteers, without union volunteers, without party money... cannot win a statewide election in TN. Plus. Obama is on the ballot so that should help the Republican in TN.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Hell no. A Democrat without party volunteers, without union volunteers, without party money... cannot win a statewide election in TN. Plus. Obama is on the ballot so that should help the Republican in TN.


I did say the chance was small, but Clayton would've potentially been able to get a coalition of crossover Republicans (conservatives, Tea Partiers) as well as those who vote straight ticket Democrat (you know who I'm talking about).

----------


## Keith and stuff

> I did say the chance was small, but Clayton would've potentially been able to get a coalition of crossover Republicans (conservatives, Tea Partiers) as well as those who vote straight ticket Democrat (you know who I'm talking about).


I don't see something like that happening in TN. He doesn't have Democratic Party support or money so he has no chance.

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2012/se...ace-tennessee/



> The 11 candidates who met the deadline for doing so include two losers in the Aug. 2 Democratic U.S. Senate primary, Nashvillians Larry Crim and Gary Gene Davis, and one loser in the Republican primary, Fred R. Anderson of Maryville.
> 
> Republican U.S. Sen. Bob Corker won the Republican nomination for a new term with 389,613 votes. Anderson was third with 15,951. The names of Corker, Clayton, Constitution Party nominee Kermit Steck, Green Party nominee Martin Pleasant and five Independent candidates will appear on the ballot.
> 
> Clayton got 48,196 votes in the Democratic primary but was subsequently disavowed by state party officials. Tennessee Democratic Chairman Chip Forrester cited Clayton’s membership in a organization characterized as an anti-gay “hate group.”
> 
> Forrester said Tennessee Democrats should instead vote for “the candidate of their choice” on Nov. 6, though leaving the door open to party officials later recommending another candidate. Brandon Puttbrese, the party’s communications director, said Wednesday there has been no formal move to do so, but the subject could come up at a Sept. 29 meeting of the party’s State Executive Committee.
> 
> Davis was runner-up to Clayton on Aug. 2 with 24,214 votes. Crim, who filed a lawsuit challenging Clayton’s nomination only to drop it after a judge ruled against him in the initial hearing, was fourth, behind actress Park Overall, with 17,744.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

To me, that's like taking a knee and deciding not to throw the Hail Mary at the end of the football game when you're down by 5 points.  Sure it's not likely to work, but at least it's a viable option.

----------


## Ethek

Missed me on this list too.  Maine - Mike Wallace  Maine Senate District 7

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Are there Tea Party people in Tennessee we can tell about Clayton?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I check into this thread alot to see what and who is who and where. You know what might be great is to develop this system of ratings into a geographic map of the United States, including all the way down to the local or just state legislature level. 
> 
> Something that motivates me, is say New Hampshire for example: They have alot of liberty state reps/state senators
> 
> Kentucky: They have a U.S. Senate seat, and soon to come a U.S. Rep seat
> 
> Michigan: They have a U.S. Rep seat and another U.S. Rep seat to come....
> 
> For example AdamT has a state rep liberty candidate he is pushing in Wisconsin....
> ...


I think its a great idea!  We definitely need a map and the rating system we have with the five stars is pretty keen.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

It's too much heavy lifting and education work to get people to vote for a liberty democrat.  Enormous hurdle out the gate.  Run as a republican.

----------


## sovereignjanice

> Missed me on this list too.  Maine - Mike Wallace  Maine Senate District 7


Do you have a website were we can find out more about you?

----------


## Smart3

> Do you have a website were we can find out more about you?


http://votemikewallace.com/

----------

